# MIAMI vs ATLANTA - 7pm - 12/19/07



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MIAMI HEAT vs ATLANTA HAWKS

*LINEUPS:*

PG - Jason Williams/Anthony Johnson
SG - Dwyane Wade/Joe Johnson
SF - Dorell Wright/Josh Smith
PF - Udonis Haslem/Marvin Williams
C - Shaquille O'Neal/Al Horford

This game features a rising team in Atlanta and a falling team in the Heat. Both are coming off wins, however the Hawks had an impressive win over Utah while the Heat snuck past the worst team in the league at home.

*KEYS TO THE GAME:*

*1. Perimeter Defense -* The Hawks have plenty of good perimeter players, including an All-Star in Joe Johnson. Marvin Williams is much improved, Josh Smith is huge and Anthony Johnson is coming off his best game of the season. Josh Childress is also a big part of their rotation. If we can limit these players to average to below average games, we will win.

*2. Inside Scoring -* If the Heat can get Shaq going early against the rookie Horford, we can dominate the points in the paint which has been a staple for the Heat for a few years now. Wade (did) score a lot in the paint but not as much these days. We need to dominate inside to win, the Hawks are undersized down low.

*3. Shooting -* We are struggling from the floor at the moment, but are getting to the line a lot. We shot 37% against the Wolves and only won because they shot 38% and not as many free throws. If we can shoot a high percentage and play the game at our tempo, itll help us get the W.

*KEY MATCHUPS:*
















*Dorell Wright vs Josh Smith*

Josh Smith is averaging 18.7ppg, 8.7rpg, 3.4apg, 2.1spg, 3bpg in 35.8mpg during the month of December. Hes the sparkplug of this team and if Dorell can take him out of his game, itll go a long way to making us a winner. Dorell Wright is averaging 7.25ppg, 6rpg, 1.6apg, 0.8spg, 1.1bpg in 23.75mpg. If we are going to win, Wright needs to make Smith work on both ends of the floor - as he can match his athleticism on offense and defense, as well as needing to take Smith away from being able to help on defense during Wade drives and Shaq post ups. 

*PREDICTION:*

The Heat hang tough, but cant stop the perimeter onslaught of the Hawks at home. 

Atlanta - 96
Miami - 91​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks beat the Jazz tonight ad have been playing really good of late. This is gonna be a tough game.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

It's do or die from now on.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

josh smith and Joe johnson will each have a triple double. watch.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hope Atlanta gets some guys healthy. They only had 8 players that were available in the win against Utah, so most of the starters ended up having to log heavy minutes.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a bad feeling Joe Johnson will look like Dwyane Wade in the Finals tonight.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

**** you guys for stealing Parcells. Hope you lose by 100 and get a hurricane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> **** you guys for stealing Parcells. Hope you lose by 100 and get a hurricane


:lol: It's not official just yet but it sounds like he's turned down the Falcons. Sorry about that :biggrin:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> **** you guys for stealing Parcells. Hope you lose by 100 and get a hurricane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill is out tonight. Quinn will get the start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bout to post the same thing. Must mean more minutes for DQ in the backcourt?

Or perhaps JWills getting traded!OMGZ!!!111!!!111!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Horford on Shaq tonite.

i say keep giving shaq the ball and let him post up like every 2nd possession and every reset, give him a chance to prove himself after coming out earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horford picks up 2 quick fouls.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq's drawn 2 fouls from horford already and they're doubling him down low in the post,,

keep feeding shaq.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

horrible offensive foul called on Shaq. Hes out with two fouls.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> horrible offensive foul called on Shaq. Hes out with two fouls.


Beyond horrible...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq picks up his 2nd foul on a bs offensive foul call. he just bumped with zaza..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

...as does Shaq...****...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-2 Atlanta

Miami hasnt made a FG yet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

jesus...11-2 run to start the game...lets go heat...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade double pump layup, wooo!!!!

zaza pachulia a circus shot and1... nvm..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice decision by Quinn, beautiful finish by Wade.

Bull**** finish by Zaza,.,


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice, Horford and Zaza both with 2 fouls...i like it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

that wade pump-fake jumper on the left works every time 
hope wade scores 30+ tonite~!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

we're drawing early fouls on tehir bigs, this is gud.
hope we dont hold shaq out for too long again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play! UD to Wade for the fastbreak dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet pass by Wade to Zo for the layup.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade anutha dunk off the QB pass from UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Zo slips and goes down hard. That looked nasty.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mourning down


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

oh no....ZO!!!!WHY!!!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a serious injury to his knee.

this is just about the worst injury to our team other than wade.. mayb shaq but we see that on coming, zo just slipped going for a block on the fast break and looks like his knee bent out, he still cant get up..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

****! ****! ****! ****! ****! ****! ****! ****! :curse:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel sick...oh zo, please be ok...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the basketball gods really hate us:thumbdown:

it really hurts me to see Zo like that.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

that looks serious


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm blaming that on the refs. That would've never happened if they didn't take Shaq out of the game with a BS offensive foul :curse:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

he's walking though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im watching without sound, guys, keep me up to date here...whats happened with Zo's knee? he cant go out like this - it better not be an ACL or something...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LEts hope its just a sprain.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, Zo hobbled off with a torn calf 1 and a half years ago. And he just hobbled off now. Kind of looks like he hyperextend/sprained it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why'd they get a free throw?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Rationally, he's the player that would hurt us the least by getting injured.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

they're calling it a twisted right knee, zo took about 2 minutes to get up, they brought out the stretcher, then he got off the stretcher and walked off carried by barron and wade.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, on the bright side, this is the small lineup that some people wanted. Let's see what happens.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

that injury to zo occured in the exact same place as the one to ford last week,
lets hope we get a similar result with zo returning this week.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> he's walking though.


Zo tore his calf and walked off of the floor. I could realistically see him breaking his leg and waving off a stretcher to walk off of the floor. I doubt he allowed that stretcher to be there.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

these Wade fouls are getting more ridiculous everytime I tune into a Heat game. He's going to shoot 20+ fts this game as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade looks quick tonight.

Small lineup doing what theyve done all season.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*No trolling...*


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I want to see the guy who carjacked Shelden Williams. That's a big dude.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> these Wade fouls are getting more ridiculous everytime I tune into a Heat game. He's going to shoot 20+ fts this game as well.


its a soft foul call but they're calling those on perimeter superstars all the time these days. the only ones i really hav problems with are phantom foul calls.
but i agree, contact like that where they put up their arms to not cause any contact shouldnt be fouls in the first place, but they are so eh..

i swear blount is useless..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shot and foul on Dorell...hes too quick and long to settle on a fadeaway with Shelden Williams on him.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol, look at Wade. He can't believe he just fouled Shelden Williams.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gian said:


> Rationally, he's the player that would hurt us the least by getting injured.


Really? Because in my opinion only a Wade injury would hurt us more than a Zo injury. Everyone else has a replacement/better replacement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why am I not shocked...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How many times have teams made half court shots against us? I honestly expect all of them to go in.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

marvin williams a long-bomb from past half court to end the quarter.. yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well - atleast we got the bull**** miracle shot out of the way...WTF!?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

adam said:


> Really? Because in my opinion only a Wade injury would hurt us more than a Zo injury. Everyone else has a replacement/better replacement.


It depends on whether you've given up on this season or not.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> lol, look at Wade. He can't believe he just fouled Shelden Williams.


That's because he didn't. The foul was on Mark Blount...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Why am I not shocked...


:lol::lol::lol:

People who love paranormal activity, mysteries, conspiracies, etc. should seriously be watching Heat games. The frequency of these things is just too bizarre. It's just not mathematically possible to have these things happen multiple times EVERY GAME.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> I want to see the guy who carjacked Shelden Williams. That's a big dude.


Or it's called he had a gun? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HA! It didnt count.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

no score


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Crap! They took back that crazy shot so we still have a crazy , ridiculous shot coming against us.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Or it's called he had a gun? :whoknows:


even with a gun it's a way bigger risk to jack Shelden Williams' car rather than a regular sized person.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o they didnt count that last shot?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

joe johnson scares me.. he looks like he'll score atleast 24+ today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Blount out please...christ...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> even with a gun it's a way bigger risk to jack Shelden Williams' car rather than a regular sized person.


True. But even I were that big, I wouldn't mess with a guy with a gun


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with another hhuge dunk!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaqs in, yes!

wades taken 10 ft's alredy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cook A Monster Dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade to DQ for the THUNDER SLAM!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook is just awesomeness.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq draws another foul, hes playing a lot better today, actualy trying.

mourning update coming up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty much summed him up there adam. DQ rules. Now if only we could get DWright to attack the rim like that...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

haha that durant ads sick.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mourning - Torn Right Patella Tendon (assumed by trainers, to hav X-Ray and examination tomoro).

****! Does this mean more minutes for blount?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh god, not a tear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just our luck.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Mourning's situation reminds me about Barkley's last season. He's probably going to come back and play a couple of games to wrap up his career.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Torn patellar tendon. Yuck. 

What is the rehabilitation following surgery?


> Post-operatively, patients will be placed in a brace to cast to protect the healing tendon. Depending on the strength of the repair, some motion is usually started within a few weeks, and gradually progressed over time. *Complete healing of the tendon will take 8 to 12 weeks.*


http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/kneeinjuries/a/quadtendon.htm


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

how bads a tear? 6-8 wks? worse??

[EDIT] 8-12 weeks!??! are you serios?!?!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Mourning's situation reminds me about Barkley's last season. He's probably going to come back and play a couple of games to wrap up his career.


Barkley tore his ACL, and only came back for 1 game. Plus, Barkley's fat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats the 3rd time weve gotten the rebound only to give it back to Atlanta and give up a layup.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> how bads a tear? 6-8 wks? worse??
> 
> [EDIT] 8-12 weeks!??! are you serios?!?!


I believe that's if he completely tore it though.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Thats the 3rd time weve gotten the rebound only to give it back to Atlanta and give up a layup.


You're still watching the game :thinking2:

I don't really care about this game anymore :sad:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How does Shaq commit that turnover? That's something a high schooler WOULDN'T do.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

quinny for 3!!!

man we lost a lot of energy after zo went down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh man...not Zo...

Not fair.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaqs drawing fouls just about every possession he gets the ball. and hes actualy closing out for post position i think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, Mark Blount's been struggling at PF, now he gets to play his normal C position. Hope he plays better.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Barkley tore his ACL, and only came back for 1 game. Plus, Barkley's fat


I was talking about a lengthy injury in their last year and coming back with their team out of contention. Plus, Barkley in his last year was still somewhat productive, even being over weight and stuff, 14 and 10 was what he was averaging.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I absolutely love how the fat man tried to give away Quinn's job this summer and now Quinn is outplaying even him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq draws another foul, 3rd on lorezen wright, al horford with 2, zaza pachulia with 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Since his Pacers days, Anthony Johnson always plays well against us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Hawks' jerseys are so goddamn stupid. They look like they're on backwards. Just awful.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The bright side of the Zo injury? He's going to get one hell of an ovation when he enters the game at home for the first time after the injury. I bet it'll beat this one: 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LHhP-MXWsRY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LHhP-MXWsRY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> I was talking about a lengthy injury in their last year and coming back with their team out of contention. Plus, Barkley in his last year was still somewhat productive, even being over weight and stuff, 14 and 10 was what he was averaging.


I know there's parallels. I just took offense to the mere suggestion that Zo would only play one more game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade draws horford's 3rd foul, shuldnt hav been a foul tho that one, wade fell like ginobili :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JJ's killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-47 Hawks at the half


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Last Season Of A Legend - A Tribute to Alonzo Mourning*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-1219mourning,0,4778790.story


> ATLANTA - Heat center Alonzo Mourning left Wednesday's game against the Atlantic Hawks in the first quarter with a torn patella tendon in his right knee.
> 
> Mourning's knee buckled as he attempted to defend a driving dunk by Hawks guard Mario West with 4:22 to play in the opening period.
> 
> ...


Shaq apparently blames Zo's injury on the refs too. Hopefully he'll call them out on this and he'll stop getting called for BS offensive fouls.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: The Last Season Of A Legend - A Tribute to Alonzo Mourning*



Flash is the Future said:


> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-1219mourning,0,4778790.story
> 
> Shaq apparently blames Zo's injury on the refs too. Hopefully he'll call them out on this and he'll stop getting called for BS offensive fouls.


It's really sad to watch how Yao and Shaq are officiated. Instead of letting them play they're shackled and held back by the refs who allow double standards. It really hurts me to watch Yao especially because the refs are so bad in his games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man that Zo injury looked bad. Poor guy


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Last Season Of A Legend - A Tribute to Alonzo Mourning*



adam said:


> It's really sad to watch how Yao and Shaq are officiated. Instead of letting them play they're shackled and held back by the refs who allow double standards. It really hurts me to watch Yao especially because the refs are so bad in his games.


I mean, Zaza didn't even bother to flop. Or even flinch.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

they just said a fully torn patella tendon can take 4-6 months to get bak, and that if an xray reveals its serious, this could even be the last we see of alonzo.
i doubt that, zo probly come back for the playoffs (..if we make it..) but hope its not serios.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Without Zo we need to take the initiative and play Haslem at center and Wright at PF and go small. We can't just do it as a counter. We have to be the ones who go small because Blount is not a realistic option.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Stat - Chris Quinn has gone the last 175 minutes of playing time without a turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Quinn.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn and1.

5 point game with a freethrow coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Stat - Chris Quinn has gone the last 175 minutes of playing time without a turnover.


He had a turnover against Indiana. That bum :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> He had a turnover against Indiana. That bum :biggrin:


ah wtf, thats wat one of the sunsports guys said :whoknows:

shaq draws john smith's 4th foul and puts the hawks back in foul trouble.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quinn has experience shooting over Shaq and Zo in practice so he can make that layup over the shotblocker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ah wtf, thats wat one of the sunsports guys said :whoknows:
> 
> shaq draws john smith's 4th foul and puts the hawks back in foul trouble.


Thats weird cause I remember Eric Reid pointing out that turnover against Indy that snapped his streak. Still though, 1 turnover in 175 minutes is impressive. If only Wade could go on a streak like that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man im so bummed about Zo...It kills me to see him bangin the ground and limping...

Get well soon big fella


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Quinn really deserves the starting job. hes my new fav Heat player.

right now theyre killing us with those pick n rolls. thats our weakness when shaq plays. we need more cook and dorell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, Magic can talk and talk and talk.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> Thats weird cause I remember Eric Reid pointing out that turnover against Indy that snapped his streak. Still though, 1 turnover in 175 minutes is impressive. If only Wade could go on a streak like that.


ah well, 0 or 1, still very impressive. jwill wulda had atleast 10 in that same timespan.

Magic Johnson went to the Heat locker room and thanked Zo for what hes done for the game of basketball and told him to hold his head up n everything, 
he also said that we cant blame shaq for our downfall coz it was expected. we signed shaq knowing he would decline and saw it coming and that we can't just blame shaq for being what he once was.
Magic says we're gona get better in our remaining 57 games, make the playoffs, and do some damage.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Magic Johnson is putting on some serious weight.

He's also crazy. I don't think it would matter if they make it as the 8th seed. Theres no way they beat the Celtics. They need at least a 7th or 6th seed and take advantage against the inexperienced Magic or the Pistons with big regular season shot Billups.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> damn, Magic can talk and talk and talk.


haha yea true, they asked him amyb 2 questions and he talks for lik 5 minutes.. but we played well in that timespan :biggrin:

wade blocks shelden williams.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We've got the small ball lineup in there now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> Magic Johnson is putting on some serious weight.
> 
> He's also crazy. I don't think it would matter if they make it as the 8th seed. Theres no way they beat the Celtics. They need at least a 7th or 6th seed and take advantage against the inexperienced Magic or the Pistons with big regular season shot Billups.


thats true. if we get one of the lower seeds, i hope we draw detroit rather than boston/orlando personally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky needed to take that 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

two bad plays in a row for Ricky.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HB said:


> Man that Zo injury looked bad. Poor guy


Torn tendon. Could've been much worse. Much worse.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Crap, I just saw what happened to Zo. DAMN IT!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yea ricky keeps pumpfaking and driving about 2 steps in to take the closer jumper,, he does it lik every touch. when hes open hes gota take it.
wade just took his 16th freethrow of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully small ball works a charm. Wade shooting 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Dorell on the alley oop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade to Wright for the Dunk! Yeah Baby!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Big alley from wade to dorrel!

that shuld hav been a charge, ud didnt move i thought,, acie lookd like he charged.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Careless turnover by Wade. He's had 3 just like that one. 2 which led to fastbreak layups, and 1 which led to Zo getting injured.

82-77 Hawks after 3.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Without Zo we need to take the initiative and play Haslem at center and Wright at PF and go small. We can't just do it as a counter. We have to be the ones who go small because Blount is not a realistic option.


Exactly. No Blount. Let's go with a running lineup:

PG: Jason Williams 24/Chris Quinn 24
SG: Dwyane Wade 28/Daequan Cook 20
SF: Dorell Wright 10/Ricky Davis 28/Dwyane Wade 10
PF: Udonis Haslem 20/Dorell Wright 18/Ricky Davis 10
C: Shaquille O'Neal 30/Udonis Haslem 18


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow - Caron Butler has a triple double. Man I love that guy, wish we still had him. Him and BG were my 2 favourite Heat players in that 2002 team.

Down 5 going in to the 4th - we are still very much in this game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Big alley from wade to dorrel!
> 
> that shuld hav been a charge, ud didnt move i thought,, acie lookd like he charged.


I tihnk he had a foot on the line. And if not it was a charge.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Wow - Caron Butler has a triple double. Man I love that guy, wish we still had him. Him and BG were my 2 favourite Heat players in that 2002 team.
> 
> Down 5 going in to the 4th - we are still very much in this game.


Honestly, I'd trade anyone but Wade for him. And since the Lakers didn't really value him that much, I really wish we could've sent Dorell instead of Caron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade and1 layup to start the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad miss by DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq to the bench after picking up 2 quick fouls.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im beginning to have second thoughts on ricky davis.....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

if ti makes yall feel any better, cavs and magic are losing by double digits :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the dunk on the offensive rebound.

Anthony Johnson always does well against us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dorrel the offensive board adn the jam.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta is pulling away a lttle. Up 8


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Id do the same Flash...but such is life. Maybe we can poach him when his contracts up, i mean, his daughter is called Mia after the city of Miami...he loves us and we love him. He knows where his true home is, and im not talkin Racine, Wisconsin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Riley puts Quinn back in the game. Wade at PG in the 4th hasnt worked out well this season. And Quinn is having a pretty good game with 12 and 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the great D and draws the foul. Great play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook for 33333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, that broken play didnt go against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the jumper.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice by DW1. God someone get a rebound! dont leave JJ open from 3!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

can we grab a rebound?? that ball went up atleast 8 times before being knocked out of bounds..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, sit Ricky, not Dorell. He was makin good plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How can you miss that Shaq?!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq missed an open point blanc layup wtfadFSFHt.dJHFGhrshffh


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Shaq: "Doh!"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaq...WTF...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

why was that even a layup?!!? YOU GOTTA DUNK THAT S***!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

still 6 minutes left but not looking all that gud, we're out of sync.

lets hope for a grindout win like the twolves game i guess..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is usually the time Zo would play for defence...:banghead::banghead::banghead:

i dont like the whole small ball approach, we are just too undersized, especially against the hawks. i swear, its like every player on that team is at least 6'7-6'9


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice play by UD with the and1


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

no foul on that Wade drive? that's bs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We arent playing small ball right now. Shaq's in the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think this season has made it official that Shaq isnt needed in this team anymore. freakin' bum


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq has no excuse for not stepping out on that Anthony Johnson pick and roll. A grade schooler can make that shot AJ made.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky with the jumper. Heat down 3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> We arent playing small ball right now. Shaq's in the game.


yeah, but we played it for long stretches in the game. we got murdered in the boards


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> Shaq has no excuse for not stepping out on that Anthony Johnson pick and roll. A grade schooler can make that shot AJ made.


what sucks is that this isnt something new....


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'd start hacking Shaq if I'm the Hawks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ties it up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade that classic jumper at the top of the key to tie the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

With DWade finally starting to play better, we've got a closer. Meaning, we can actually compete in close games :banana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> yeah, but we played it for long stretches in the game. we got murdered in the boards


My bad, I thought you meant that at the moment we were playing small ball. We sort of had to play it tonight though. Unless you'd like to see Mark Blount out there at center? 

Damn, sounds like a lot of HEat fans in Atlanta.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> I'd start hacking Shaq if I'm the Hawks.


If I'm not mistaken Woodson didn't like that strategy last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> If I'm not mistaken Woodson didn't like that strategy last year.


Yeah, and for some reason he usually makes them against the Hawks and Nets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Josh Smith fouls out without a block . His block streak is over.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wtf anthony johnson is not that good.. hes hitting fallaways like joe johnson..

joe johnsons played the entire game so far, wow..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the HUGE BLOCK!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow - Josh Smith really doesnt look like he gives a ****. Wheres the passion?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Horford Blocked By Wade On A Dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD for the Dunk! Wade taking over!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade is back. This time for real.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gtfo Horford! [email protected]!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And Wade The Feed To Haslem For The Dunk!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i am shocked!

is miami playing to win?! holy ****


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Check out UD's stats for the last 5 games:

18 and 16
24 and 7
19 and 11
21 and 12
17 and 9

Today was actually an "off" night if you can believe that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnover by Hawks. Great D ricky!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Anthony Johnson Steps Outta Bounds! Great D By Ricky On Joe Johnson.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade should've taken that shot. Seriously. That 18 foot stepback fadeaway would've been perfect there. It's won so many games for us. No reason to go away from it. I don't care if Ricky's open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn!!! Ricky missed the wide open shot for the win. OT.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

22.9 on the clock, scores tied, wade should take last shot on buzzer...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

jason Kapono for the win!!! 

oh wait.......


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ricky Missed The Open 3 Fdokshlmgkd<sg<!1

Overtime.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

about the best you can do without scoring.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'll say it again. There's no reason Wade shouldn't have taken that shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Ricky ur not so fine....

dissapointing, Wade got him an open look. Cook woulda buried it.

Bring back Wright! (not gonna happen hah)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BG44 said:


> 22.9 on the clock, scores tied, wade should take last shot on buzzer...


naw man, that was a good play set up by Miami. i think cook wouldve made that shot


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> jason Kapono for the win!!!
> 
> oh wait.......


As I typed that I was thinking, it's not like Ricky Davis is Jason Kapono...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dam, perfect pass by wade to end the game but ricky missed the open 3.. cant blame wade for that play, was the smarter one i guess, especially after the hawks defence collapsed on him last game and this one aswell.

heres to our first overtime game of the season :cheers:

i think we gona lose now


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o wow after seeing the replay i really cant blame wade at all, 4 of the 5 hawks palyers ran at wade and clogged the paint. gud play to pass out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> i think we gona lose now


LOL

"can you feel it in the air tonight"?

cant say i blame you, i have the same feeling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the finger roll


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by UD and Wade to force the shot clock violation.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade the finger roll at the shotcluck buzzer.

Good start to OT, quinn blocked AJ on the first possession.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade - serpentine to the cup with the shotclock expiring!

Heat up 2


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

..ricky misses anutha open jumpshot, shaq hustled for the offesnive board tho, back to heat ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn, Davis is choking all kinds of open looks...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D again. Davis to the line for 2.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

..shaq prety much airballed a hookshot on one end and marvin williams scores on the other..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

SHAQ BLOCKS MARVIN WILLIAMS!

WADE BEHIND THE BACK TO RICKY whos fouled..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the incredible and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow - Wade really is incredible. What a game hes playing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade And1 Are You Serios?!?!

A Fallaway From Behind The Backboard!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What A Shot By Wade And [email protected]


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ricky had to foul johnson on the drive, jj to the line for 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ goes 1-2 from the line. Heat up 2


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> SHAQ BLOCKS MARVIN WILLIAMS!


impossible


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol good ole Ricky D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Johnson with the nice and1! Damn.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What was Ricky thinking on that 3?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

davis an ill advised 3.. **** off ricky, dont ruin this game..

Joe Johnson goes and1, o my..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Gio305 said:


> impossible


haha yea i kno, was a messy play too, close to being called for a foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ with the 3pt play, Hawks up 1....FUK!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> What was Ricky thinking on that 3?


he wants to be like shimmy.:banghead:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JJ's just hot rite now, we cant really stop him so lets hope wade can do that same.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A set play for UD? WTF?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

is there a reason why Cook isn't taking those shots instead


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I've counted 3 open shots that we've missed. It'd be better if DWade was taking those...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

haslem missed the turnaround, shaq called for a foul on the rebound..

why was shaq even in the game..? horford to the line for 2 big freethrows.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> is there a reason why Cook isn't taking those shots instead


its the story of the year for the Heat--no common sense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook should have been in earlier. It's too late now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> is there a reason why *Wade* isn't taking those shots instead


Fixed


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yea seriosly WTF are we doing setting a play for haslem 

horford hits his first... heat timeout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horford to the line for 2, hits the first, timeout Heat. Hawks up 2, possibly 3.

If we lose - im blaming this on Ricky. His bull**** shots have cost us.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, obviously Wade should take the shot if nobody's wide open. But he had 2 guys on him and Ricky was wide open.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow man Ricky Davis = Eddie Jones, can't hack it in crunch time. nobody has made a shot in OT other than Wade.. Ricky has taken 4 of them.

This team has no goto players other than Wade, it's pitiful, its no wonder we can't win games. We need to make a trade, NOW.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

well we're done.. hawks up 5 with under 14 left..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ball game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Anthony Johnson with the runner. Another game lost in the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This was a waste of time. We could have all been doing something more important...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

AJ hits the runner and we are down 5 with 14 seconds left. Looks like Ricky killed us...and im making the NBA Draft thread...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The following players please get the **** off this team;

- Ricky

eh i'll let shaq off for tonite.. but ricky WTSRHGLD GJYTQWETY!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol just one more 3 for good measures.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade took the first shot of OT, and didn't take one until there were 40 seconds left. There's something really wrong with that. Like I'm angry beyond belief. That simply cannot happen...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

adam said:


> This was a waste of time. We could have all been doing something more important...


this team is ridiculous. they just pissed off all heat fans, and the heat go to the locker room with an OT loss and the injury to zo..

and BG44, make the draft thread please, this is getting sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We find new ways to lose every night.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

you should be angry that Wade didn't take the ball inside and look for one of those touch fouls. He shot the ball poorly all game despite making that first one in OT.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> well, obviously Wade should take the shot if nobody's wide open. But he had 2 guys on him and Ricky was wide open.


Doesn't matter. Just look at the 2006 NBA Finals. Wade can create those shots. Especially with no Josh Smith out there. We should've put this lineup out there:

PG: Dwyane Wade
SG: Daequan Cook
SF: Luke Jackson
PF: Alexander Johnson
C: Earl Barron

Then Wade would've taken those shots.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> you should be angry that Wade didn't take the ball inside and look for one of those touch fouls. He shot the ball poorly all game despite making that first one in OT.


If he makes one fadeaway in the last two minutes. He'll make another. It's a DWade thing, and I can't remember the last time it didn't happen. That would've been fine. Especially to end the game...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Too bad Josh Smith's streak had to end.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

im not blaming;

wade (carried us for long enough..)
quinn (no mistakes this guy)
haslem (did all he could and hustled on every rebound and loose ball)
dorrel (didnt get enough minutes to blame him)
cook (not like we set plays for him or anything..)
mourning (hm.. if u were here we wuldnt hav had to put up wit shaq and his s**t..)

blaming these guys;

shaq (call urself the MDE and miss point blanc open layups WTF is wrong with you?)
ricky (poor man's toine.. wow..)
riley (not too upset with his decisions today, just 2 in particular. (1) set play for haslem at a crucial point in the game? (2) why hold cook out for an offesnive possesssion so shaq can pick up a foul, then put him in after?)


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> Too bad Josh Smith's streak had to end.


That's the only positive of the night :yes:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know, that Haslem play at the end was decent. He missed an open bank shot up close. Yes, Wade can take those tough shots if he wanted, but I don't think the chances of him making them is better than some of the looks other people got but missed. The only problem I had was a couple of shots Ricky Davis took. If they had some other shooter in the game they probably would've won with the 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Davis definately the Goat of this game. 0-3 in OT plus a missed wide open 3 to win the game in regulation. Wade was 2-3 in OT, I think we'd all be a lot more comfortable with him taking the shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I can KIND of live with the shots Ricky got. Wade had the ball and could have taken it himself but he passed it up to Ricky who isnt gonna pass up the opportunity to shoot.

The one that I dont get is running a set play for UD, down 1 in OT. Riley never calls a play for him yet calls one in this situation. Wade was just a bystander on that play, that should never be the case.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

and to think we were in the clear once Shimmy was gone, and here we're stuck with Shimmy Jr.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

David Stern: "For the first overall pick in the 2008 draft, the Miami Heat select__________"


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Gio305 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> and to think we were in the clear once Shimmy was gone, and here we're stuck with Shimmy Jr.


ricky today was a poor man's shimmy.. atleast toine was entertainment..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> I can KIND of live with the shots Ricky got. Wade had the ball and could have taken it himself but he passed it up to Ricky who isnt gonna pass up the opportunity to shoot.
> 
> The one that I dont get is running a set play for UD, down 1 in OT. Riley never calls a play for him yet calls one in this situation. Wade was just a bystander on that play, that should never be the case.


Naw. UD made a gamewinner against Washington on a similar play. But Wade definitely needed to take the rest of them.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky had an off game and shot 6-16. That's like the percentage Toine averaged for all of last season.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> David Stern: "For the first overall pick in the 2008 draft, the Miami Heat select__________"


That would definitely be a plus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Naw. UD made a gamewinner against Washington on a similar play. But Wade definitely needed to take the rest of them.


Different situation. That was a tie game and the last shot of the game. 

For Wade to not even be a part of that play, in that situation, is just bad.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Gio305 said:


> David Stern: "For the first overall pick in the 2008 draft, the Miami Heat select__________"


TO WIN THE LOTTERY WOULD JUST ABOUT MAKE ALL THE PAIN OF THIS AND LAST SEASON GO AWAY.

i dont care if we hav to rig the lottery, get shaq to do it he can usually talk his way into anything (i mean come on, we signed penny hardaway..)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> That would definitely be a plus.


yes, we need an athletic, dominant big man. something like Amare or Dwight.

next season, lineup should be:

Quinn
Wade
Dorell
Haslem
"Amare/Dwight-type-of-player"

that would be the youngest Heat team ever in my time being a heat fan


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Gio305 said:


> yes, we need an athletic, dominant big man. something like Amare or Dwight.


we hav shaq, o wait, ****...

i dont think theres any player in the lottery really that can be compared to amare/dwight,, just grab a dynamic player for next season i guess..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> we hav shaq, o wait, ****...
> 
> i dont think theres any player in the lottery really that can be compared to amare/dwight,, just grab a dynamic player for next season i guess..


Shaq should be relegated to the bench until his contract expires.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> yes, we need an athletic, dominant big man. something like Amare or Dwight.
> 
> next season, lineup should be:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, there arent those types of players in this draft. All the top talent are wing players.

Michael Beasley would be my choice unless Derrick Rose blows up the rest of the way.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Unfortunately, there arent those types of players in this draft. All the top talent are wing players.
> 
> Michael Beasley would be my choice unless Derrick Rose blows up the rest of the way.


No, DeAndre Jordan is a center and he will be a top 3 pick.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Horford to the line for 2, hits the first, timeout Heat. Hawks up 2, possibly 3.
> 
> If we lose - im blaming this on Ricky. His bull**** shots have cost us.


you see why some ppl weren't so high on thr Ricky Davis trade. he's trash.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DeAndre Jordan has the potential to be an athletic big man...but the jurys still out on him. Hes a freshman at Texas A&M...check the new 'Draft thread' i made...haha


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> No, DeAndre Jordan is a center and he will be a top 3 pick.


is he just an ogre like shaq and curry, or is he actually athletic?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> No, DeAndre Jordan is a center and he will be a top 3 pick.


Homer :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Gio305 said:


> is he just an ogre like shaq and curry, or is he actually athletic?


hes athetlic and i'd even call him skilled.

i dont think hes a top 3 pick tho, i think he's about #5. he mite go top 3 simply becoz theres no other talented big men high up in the draft tho.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Remember you're talking about a 35 year old 7' 320+ guy... His mobility becoming worse year after year is to be expected

Honestly I'm amazed he can even do what he does


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> you see why some ppl weren't so high on thr Ricky Davis trade. he's trash.


Uh huh. U know how when ur watching a player on another team and they all hate him and ur wondering why? now i see that with Ricky Davis. There definately is a reason hes been shipped around. Its not that he cant play...its that he sucks when the games on the line and hes a bonehead. U make stupid decisions and itll cost u every time. I cant count the amount of times Ricky head faked and took a step in for the jumper and missed or screwed up tonight. I spose if u play Ricky Davis 46 minutes, u get a loss.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Homer :biggrin:


Guilty :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Uh huh. U know how when ur watching a player on another team and they all hate him and ur wondering why? now i see that with Ricky Davis. There definately is a reason hes been shipped around. Its not that he cant play...its that he sucks when the games on the line and hes a bonehead. U make stupid decisions and itll cost u every time. I cant count the amount of times Ricky head faked and took a step in for the jumper and missed or screwed up tonight. I spose if u play Ricky Davis 46 minutes, u get a loss.


He's not alone, other then Dwyane Wade, our whoel teams stinks with teh exception of..Zo,D-Cook, UD, Quinn (there playing there roles).


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ergh, another loss. This is just getting old now, we need a win soon.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Uh huh. U know how when ur watching a player on another team and they all hate him and ur wondering why? now i see that with Ricky Davis. There definately is a reason hes been shipped around. Its not that he cant play...its that he sucks when the games on the line and hes a bonehead. U make stupid decisions and itll cost u every time. I cant count the amount of times Ricky head faked and took a step in for the jumper and missed or screwed up tonight. I spose if u play Ricky Davis 46 minutes, u get a loss.


are u really surprised? this has been Davis' M.O. He's an athlete who has little BBIQ and a bonehead.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jizzy said:


> are u really surprised? this has been Davis' M.O. He's an athlete who has little BBIQ and a bonehead.


he culdnt even hit open shots sadly.. hes about as consistent as toine..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BUMP- Tomorrow the basketball world can all rest easier as we finally find out how this game will finally end. Yes, the suspense is killing me too 

It's funny how after this game the Draft lottery thread was started. Since this game we've gone *4-30*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We better freaking lose atleast one of these.

Jesus, what has happened to me?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The outcome of this game just might change life as we know it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We will lose both of these, and Atlanta will pick up 2 handy wins.

Hopefully Cook will get some time. He played fairly well down there in the D-League, he should get a good look if Wades sitting out all these games.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

You know you suck when you lose two games in one night..



:sigh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> You know you suck when you lose two games in one night..
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh:


Very true, this could be funny though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We can pick up two L's tonight!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade/Quinn playing?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jace said:


> Wade/Quinn playing?


I heard Wade is, not sure about Quinn.

So do we just keep the same game thread? :laugh:


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

You guys could make an effort to win at least one of the games(suns fan wishfully hoping...)


----------

